# Cutting Journal



## Will1981 (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm going to create a cutting journal. My cut is going to begin Monday and go through May 3rd. I'll post some pictures and bf % after I go to the gym and use their calipers. I'll post my workouts and macro counts daily. I will also post the amount of water and sleep I get. Any help along the way will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 22, 2020)

Awesome! Looking forward to it.


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

Do it up kid!


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 22, 2020)

Howdy .. I was reviewing your blood test .. I just wanted to confirm that your total testosterone (at 39 years old) is 488 as of 01/04/20?  That would seem to be a pretty solid natural number ... plus you started TRT on 1/10/20 ... 160mgs per week.  Just trying to get up to speed.

I also read that you were closer to 12% bf 8 months ago .... now closer to 20% .. that easy to do over the holiday months of November and December.

The great news is that men can lose body fat rapidly when in a calorie deficit ... looking forward to following your journal.


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 22, 2020)

Picture 1. 2/22/20 Weight 194 lbs Height 5'9''


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm think I'm above 20% I'll know for sure after my workout.
I also got the 12% number with one of those hand held things so that number may have been off as well. What I do know 8 months ago I had fully developed and visible abs now they're under an inch of blubber but not for long.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 22, 2020)

Will1981 said:


> View attachment 9256
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not an expert here but it looks like you’ve got a good solid base of strength there.


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 23, 2020)

2/23/20 Day before cut

Sleep 8.5 Hrs.

1 quart water

Supplements and trt

Breakfast : calories/protein/carbs/fats
1 cup blueberries 70/1/16/1
1.5 scoops whey protein 285/45/10.5/5.2
1 cup almond milk 30/1/1/2.5
2 cups coffee

I'm going to edit this post through the day


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 23, 2020)

2/23/20 cont.

2nd quart water

lunch:
1 cup rice 245/4.5/54/0.5
1 cup peas 140/8/24/0
3 eggs 210/18/0/15


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 24, 2020)

Snack: 

1 cup blueberries 70/1/16/1
1.5 scoops whey protein 285/45/10.5/5.2
1 cup almond milk 30/1/1/2.5

Dinner:
1 cup rice  245/4.5/54/0.5
1 cup peas 140/8/24/0
1.5 cup cauliflower 30/3/7/1
12 ounces chicken 370/77/0/5

snack:

1.5 scoops whey protein 285/45/10.5/5.2
1 cup almond milk 30/1/1/2.5

totals:
2465/263/229.5/51.6

Day off.

Drank a total of 1 gallon of water.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 24, 2020)

Great first day! Good discipline. Looking forward for what’s to come.


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 25, 2020)

2/24/20 Day 1

Macros:

2670/240/257/50.5

7.5 hours sleep

1 gallon of water

Supplements

Legs/ Abs/ Burpees


----------



## andy (Feb 25, 2020)

callipers are sh*t my friend ...


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 26, 2020)

2/25/20 Day 2

Macros: 2513/224.5/239.5/85.6

Sleep: 8 hrs.

A little less than a gallon of water.

Supplements 

Chest/Triceps, Abs and Burpees


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2020)

andy said:


> callipers are sh*t my friend ...



I'd say it depends.

If you're trying to get your bf% number from calipers, I agree, they're shit. 

But if you're using them to gauge mm's of bf thickness in a few areas while you are gaining/losing weight, I think they're a useful tool.

Not the end all, be all. But useful in their own way, like a scale is.


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 27, 2020)

02/26/20 Day 3

Macros: 2821/235/285/91

3/4 gallon of water

7 hrs sleep

Supplements and Trt

Back/ Biceps and Abs no cardio


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 28, 2020)

2/27/20 Day 3


Macros: 2590/192/293/60.2

Sleep: 8 hrs.

Supplements

Water: 3/4 gallon

Burpees

Went over on carbs.


----------



## andy (Feb 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'd say it depends.
> 
> If you're trying to get your bf% number from calipers, I agree, they're shit.
> 
> ...




well yeah u still track progress , but yes, I was thinking of calculating the % of bf.


----------



## Will1981 (Feb 29, 2020)

2/28/20 Day 5

Macros: 2058/224/215/19.5

Sleep: 8.5 Hrs.

Supplements

Day Off


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 1, 2020)

2/29/20  Day 6

Macros: ???? I went out to eat at a restaurant. I'm going to call this a cheat day.

Sleep 8 Hrs.

3/4 gallon water

Supplements

Shoulders/Traps Abs. Burpees


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2020)

If you ever want to ballpark Cals from a restaurant meal, my advice is to add 50% to it, minimum. 

If you think it's 900 Cals, it's probably closer to 1500. 

Even the restaurants where they list the Cals and Macros on the menu, do not trust. Cooks in the kitchen are not following the recipe they used for the info on the menu. Their job is to make food tasty so you are happy and come back again. Oils, butter, and salt are added extensively.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeah, that's why I just skipped it. I got close to my protein number and the rest is a wash. I don't normally eat out so it shouldn't become an issue during this diet. I have one more restaurant visit planned in late March that should be it until my diet is over.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yesterday after cardio.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 1, 2020)

I need to rotate this image.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 1, 2020)

Now it's fixed.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2020)

Looking good man.

So what is the best way to measure bodyfat%?

My trainer used an in-body machine where you hold the handles and it calculates. He also measured with calipers. The two methods got very different numbers.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice vascularity in your shoulders dude!


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking good man.
> 
> So what is the best way to measure bodyfat%?
> 
> My trainer used an in-body machine where you hold the handles and it calculates. He also measured with calipers. The two methods got very different numbers.



Nothing is 100% accurate, except for an autopsy. 

Best we got right now is Dexa, followed by BodPod and Hydrostatic dunk test.

Calipers are good to track fat loss/gain, not so much for getting a bf% number. BIA bodyfat testers are notoriously inaccurate. I gained 8% bf overnight once according to one. I actually passed on getting a free Inbody test recently, 

They're just numbers though, and don't mean much of anything, but I get it, it's cool to kinda have an idea.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 2, 2020)

I have decided to use a dexa scan. I'm waiting until payday to get it.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 2, 2020)

3/1/20 Day 7

Macros: 2048/242/167.5/30.5

Sleep: 7.5 Hrs. (poor)

1 1/4 Gallons water

Supplements and trt

Light cardio


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 3, 2020)

3/2/20 Day 8

Macros: 2153/250.5/175/48

Sleep: 8 Hrs.

Supplements

Water 3/4 Gallon

Legs Abs Burpees


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 4, 2020)

3/3/20 Day 9

Macros: 2534/291.5/159/67.5

Sleep: 8 Hrs.

Supplements

Water 1 Gallon

Chest/ Triceps Abs Burpees


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 5, 2020)

3/4/20 Day 9

Macros: 2970/325.5/245.5/60.5

Sleep: 8 Hrs.

Supplements and trt

Water 3/4 Gallon

Back/ Biceps Bar work

Went over on calories by about 400. I'm going to stop eating bars.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 5, 2020)

So I've had pretty bad tennis elbow in both of my arms off and on for about the last three years right and 18-22 months on the left. It flared up again in my right arm about 2 months ago. It's not so painful that it prevents training I just removed the exercises that exacerbate it really bad ie power cleans  and dumbbell rows. Yesterday while doing biceps I noticed that my left arm is quite a bit bigger than my right. What should I do about that? Remove barbell exercise and just use dumbbells for curling for awhile?
Any advise would be great. (The tennis elbow is intermittent not constant as any who has had it knows.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 5, 2020)

Will1981 said:


> So I've had pretty bad tennis elbow in both of my arms off and on for about the last three years right and 18-22 months on the left. It flared up again in my right arm about 2 months ago. It's not so painful that it prevents training I just removed the exercises that exacerbate it really bad ie power cleans  and dumbbell rows. Yesterday while doing biceps I noticed that my left arm is quite a bit bigger than my right. What should I do about that? Remove barbell exercise and just use dumbbells for curling for awhile?
> Any advise would be great. (The tennis elbow is intermittent not constant as any who has had it knows.


First off, kudos for your consistency thus far.

Secondly, the human body is asymmetrical by default. As such, trying to ensure complete symmetry is a fool's errand.

If, however, there is a significant strength discrepancy between your left and right arms, I'd be willing to bet that the primary issue is at the shoulder girdle. How much (if any) shoulder mobility work are you doing? Also, do you deadlift with a mixed grip? How about prior injuries?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2020)

I've been dealing with some elbow stuff also, it forced me to cut out a lot of dumbell work. Mine is getting better finally after being careful with it for months. Good luck!


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 6, 2020)

3/5/20 Day 10

Macros: 2412/227.5/269/35

Supplements

Sleep: 8 Hrs.

Water:1 Gallon

Burpees


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have used a mixed grip in the past but for the last year or so I try to use an overhand grip. With or without straps depending on how heavy I'm going. I had a really bad broken wrist in high school that has caused me some mobility issues with my right arm. I'm sure it will even out as I continue or at least I hope it does.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 7, 2020)

3/6/20 Day 11

Sick will post tomorrow


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 7, 2020)

Will1981 said:


> 3/6/20 Day 11
> 
> Sick will post tomorrow



feel better man


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 9, 2020)

3/8/20 Day 13

Macros: 1971/183.5/185.5/62

Sleep: 9 Hrs.

Supplements trt

1 gallon water

Shoulders Traps and Abs

Still a little sick


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 10, 2020)

3/9/20 Day 14


Macros: 2021/195/182.5/40

Sleep: 7.5 Hrs.

Supplements

Over 1 gallon of water

Legs

Still a little sick


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 10, 2020)

Hope you’re on the mend and good job on the water intake! It’ll help flush that cold.


----------



## Will1981 (Mar 11, 2020)

3/10/20 Day 15

Macros: 2612/203/307/52

Sleep 8 Hrs.

Supplements

1 gallon of water

Chest

I feel fine now back on my normal routine tomorrow.


----------



## Will1981 (Apr 2, 2020)

Starting this again.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Will1981 said:


> Starting this again.



Get after it!!!


----------



## Will1981 (Apr 3, 2020)

4/2/20 

Macros 1441/140/166.5/21

Sleep 8 hours

1 Gallon water

Supplements trt

20 down burpees 

Arms


----------



## Will1981 (Apr 4, 2020)

4/3/20

Macros 2621/241/228/30.5

Sleep 8 hours

1 Gallon water

Supplements

20 down burpees

3 mile run


----------



## Will1981 (Apr 5, 2020)

4/4/20

Macros 2491/220/244/30.5

Sleep 9 hrs

3/4 Gallon water

Supplements

20 down burpees

10x10 Flat bench super-set with 10x10 pull-ups

5 sets of dumbell flys
Sle


----------



## Will1981 (Apr 7, 2020)

4/5/20

Macros 2785/208.5/128/20.5

Sleep 8 Hours

Water 1 gallon

supplements and trt

20 down burpees

legs


----------



## Will1981 (May 2, 2020)

#####CaloriesProtienCarbsFatsWaterSleepCardioWeightsWeightAbs11-Apr219020125026.51+7+Burpeesoff208.8n12-Apr219020125026.51+7+BurpeesoffNA?13-Apr219020125026.51+7+BurpeesoffNAy14-Apr219020125026.51+7+BurpeesoffNAy15-Apr219020125026.51+7+BurpeesoffNAy16-Apr219020125026.51.57+BurpeesoffNAy17-Apr219020125026.51.57+Burpees25 DownNAy18-AprCheat280+//1.57+Burpees/Run/BikeChest/Back/Arms204.8y19-Apr245020226048.51.57+BurpeesoffNAy20-Apr245020226048.51.57+Burpees/Run/BikeoffNAy21-Apr245020226048.51.57+BurpeesoffNAy22-Apr245020226048.51.57+Burpees/Run/bikeBarNAy23-Apr239020025048.51.57+BurpeesChest201.4y24-Apr2277239.5217281.57+Burpees/Run/Bike16*25=400NAn25-AprCheat///19BurpeesArms201.4n26-Apr2420216226471.59Burpeesoff201.4n27-Apr2110201230371.57BurpeesChest/Back/Bar202y28-Apr2350225230461.57Burpees/Run/Bikeoff200.4n29-Apr2350225230461.58BurpeesShoulders/traps/bar202y30-Apr23502252304627.5Burpees/Run/BikeChest/back201y​


----------



## Will1981 (May 2, 2020)

Finally got serious. Did no fewer than 210 burpees everyday of March and April except 3/31. Got my diet and meal prep on point now. There is no guess work in my diet I'm meal prepping everything a week out. And I finally have weights so I can start lifting on my regular routine again.


----------



## Will1981 (May 6, 2020)

Blood work from 3/12/20 200 mg t. cypionate weekly and .25 mg anastrozole 2x weekly

I get more blood tests on the 14t


COMPLETE BLOOD COUNT WHITE BLOOD CELL            4.9   3.9 - 11.1  K/ul     
 RED BLOOD CELL           4.61  4.20 - 6.00  M/ul      
HEMOGLOBIN           14.3  13.2 - 18.0  g/dl      
HEMATOCRIT           42.5  38.5 - 54.0  %         
MCV             92  80.0 - 100.0 fl        
MCH           31.0  26.0 - 34.0  pg       
 MCHC           33.7  31.0 - 37.0  g/dl      
RDW           14.6  11.0 - 15.5  %         
PLATELET COUNT            258   140 - 400   k/ul      
MPV            9.9   7.5 - 11.6  fl        
AUTOMATED DIFFERENTIAL 
DIFFERENTIAL 
Granulocyte %           54.1  38.0 - 75.0  %         
Lymphocyte %           33.8  15.0 - 49.0  %         
Monocyte %            9.8   2.0 - 13.0  %         
Eosinophil %            1.8   0.0 - 8.0   %         
Basophil %            0.5   0.0 - 2.0   %         
Granulocyte #            2.7   1.6 - 8.4   K/ul      
Lymphocyte #            1.7   1.0 - 3.6   K/ul      
Monocyte #            0.5   0.0 - 0.9   K/ul      
Eosinophil #            0.1   0.0 - 0.6   K/ul      
Basophil #            0.0   0.0 - 0.2   K/ul      
ENDOCRINE EVALUATION 
ESTRADIOL (E2)           39.6   0.0 - 39.9  pg/mL     
TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL            723   280 - 1100  ng/dl    
 ________________________________ END OF REPORT __________________________


----------



## Will1981 (May 7, 2020)

April 25


----------



## Will1981 (May 7, 2020)

May 2


----------



## Will1981 (May 7, 2020)

May 6


----------



## Will1981 (May 16, 2020)

Right now. I'm flexing of course but it's really starting to get there.


----------



## Will1981 (May 16, 2020)

DateCaloriesProtienCarbsFatsWaterSleepCardioWeightsWeightAbsCrosstrainingBP1-May22502252303528Burpees/BikeArms/Shoulders/Back199n20 minn2-MayCheat///27.5BurpeesFrontsquats/Shrugs197.3n20 minn3-May2140201218331.57Burpees39 sets of 12196.2noffn4-MayBirthday///27Burpees/RanChest/Back/Legs197.6y20 minn5-May1645197.5199431.58Burpees/RanBar work197.2yoffn6-May2425228230511.58Burpees/RanLegs196y20 minn7-May2457249230471.757BurpeesChest/Back195yoff139/768-May25052442854928BurpeesArms195.4yoff127/629-May2520239.5326431.57Burpees/RanBarwork196.8?y30 min121/6610-May2440237.52964226.5Burpeesoff196noff125/6311-Maycheat237.5+296+42+26.5Burpeesoff194.6n20 min123/6212-May2440237.5296421.58BurpeesOFF192.4N20 minoops13-May27512682664227.5BurpeesLegs/193.4y20 minoops14-May2563242317361.57.5BurpeesChest/Back194.4y20 min122/6815-May26772722563828BurpeesBar Work191.8y20 min121/63


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 16, 2020)

looking good keep it up brother....looks like u do enough cardio for the both of us thanks ...lol


----------



## Will1981 (May 16, 2020)

5/16/20


----------



## ATLRigger (May 17, 2020)

Good work. Curious what some of the others think of 39pg/ml of E2 estrogen. 
I don't have any experience with that...just the textbook reference that 30 is in the upper limits. 
And nice supersets bench with pull ups. That's very taxing for me.


----------



## Will1981 (May 17, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Good work. Curious what some of the others think of 39pg/ml of E2 estrogen.
> I don't have any experience with that...just the textbook reference that 30 is in the upper limits.
> And nice supersets bench with pull ups. That's very taxing for me.



That's what my doctor thought as well and I've increased the anastrozole to .5 mg twce a week from .25 mg. My blood work results will be in next week I'll post them then.


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2020)

Will1981 said:


> That's what my doctor thought as well and I've increased the anastrozole to .5 mg twce a week from .25 mg. My blood work results will be in next week I'll post them then.



I personally wouldn't have touched it if I wasn't experiencing any symptoms. It's not high, and anastrozole is just adding another drug with its own set of issues. It's known to wreck cholesterol/lipid profiles.

*that being said, I'm not a Dr, but your Dr is, so...


----------



## Will1981 (May 21, 2020)

BUN 28 H 6 - 20 mg/dl 
AST 56 H 0 - 38 U/L
BUN/CREAT RATIO 23.3 H 7.3 - 21.7
ESTRADIOL (E2) 54.0 H 0.0 - 39.9 pg/mL 
COMPLETE BLOOD COUNT 
WHITE BLOOD CELL 5.0 3.9 - 11.1 K/ul 
RED BLOOD CELL 4.83 4.20 - 6.00 M/ul 
HEMOGLOBIN 14.9 13.2 - 18.0 g/dl 
HEMATOCRIT 47.2 38.5 - 54.0 % 
MCV 98 80.0 - 100.0 fl 
MCH 30.8 26.0 - 34.0 pg 
MCHC 31.5 31.0 - 37.0 g/dl 
RDW 14.2 11.0 - 15.5 % 
PLATELET COUNT 213 140 - 400 k/ul 
MPV 10.9 7.5 - 11.6 fl 
AUTOMATED DIFFERENTIAL DIFFERENTIAL
Granulocyte % 62.2 38.0 - 75.0 %
Lymphocyte % 29.9 15.0 - 49.0 % 
Monocyte % 6.9 2.0 - 13.0 % 
Eosinophil % 0.7 0.0 - 8.0 % 
Basophil % 0.4 0.0 - 2.0 % 
Granulocyte # 3.1 1.6 - 8.4 K/ul 
Lymphocyte # 1.5 1.0 - 3.6 K/ul 
Monocyte # 0.3 0.0 - 0.9 K/ul
Eosinophil # 0.0 0.0 - 0.6 K/ul 
Basophil # 0.0 0.0 - 0.2 K/ul
GENERAL CHEMISTRY 
GLUCOSE 77 65 - 100 mg/dl 
BUN 28 H 6 - 20 mg/dl 
CREATININE, SERUM 1.2 0.7 - 1.3 mg/dl 
SODIUM 141 136 - 145 mmol/L 
POTASSIUM 4.3 3.5 - 5.1 mmol/L
CHLORIDE 104 100 - 110 mmol/L 
CO2 28 20 - 31 mmol/L 
CALCIUM 9.2 8.3 - 10.6 mg/dl 
TOTAL PROTEIN 6.7 5.7 - 8.2 g/dl 
ALBUMIN 4.3 3.2 - 4.8 g/dl 
GLOBULIN 2.4 2.1 - 3.6 g/dl 
BILIRUBIN, TOTAL 0.4 0.3 - 1.2 mg/dl 
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 65 45 - 115 U/L
ALT 43 0 - 48 U/L AST 56 H 0 - 38 U/L 
Albumin/Globulin Ratio 1.8 0.8 - 2.0 
BUN/CREAT RATIO 23.3 H 7.3 - 21.7 
GFR, estimated 72 ml/min


----------



## Will1981 (May 21, 2020)

My Estradiol keeps climbing and my AST is elevated slightly. The doctor raised the anastrozole again and said to take a liver supplement. Side note my lipid panel is great.


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2020)

Will1981 said:


> My Estradiol keeps climbing and my AST is elevated slightly. The doctor raised the anastrozole again and said to take a liver supplement. Side note my lipid panel is great.



What kind of liver supplements?


----------



## Will1981 (May 21, 2020)

He said milk thistle. He's a naturopath. It's not too terribly high anyway. I'm going to get more bloodwork in 8 weeks I was just going to wait until then if it's still high I'll take the milk thistle.


----------



## Will1981 (Jun 2, 2020)

I was out of town I'll post my 05/16-05/31 later today.


----------



## Will1981 (Jun 2, 2020)

16-May42543202821841.58BurpeesArms191.2nOffoops17-May27202722614 01.58BurpeesBarwork193.6nOff135/7818-May27202722614 01.758BurpeesLegs/barwork190.7yOff126/6419-MayCheat32028218417offChest/Barwork194.2n30 minoops20-MayCheat2722614 01.56Burpeesoff194.7noff119/6721-MayCheat2722614 01.57.5offoff195.8noff115/6222-May27202722614 028offBarwork193.8noffOops23-MayVacationoffbarwork?yoff122/7224-MayVacationoffoff?noffOops25-MayVacationBurpeesoff?noffOops26-MayVacationBurpeesOff?noffOops27-May27202722614 01.756Burpees/8milebikeLegs/?yoffOops28-May27202722614 01.56.5Burpees/8milebikeBar work197.1noff117/6729-May27202722614 01.56.5Burpees/8milebikeoff?n20 minOops30-May27202722614 01.57Burpees/8milebikeBar work199.1y20 minOops31-May27202722614 01.58Burpees/8milebikeBar work?y20 minOops


----------



## Will1981 (Jun 2, 2020)

I was out of town for most of that it was difficult to stay on my diet. I'm back on now though.


----------

